# Question about acreage for Tennessee per horse



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I retired with horses to a few hours SW of you. I was raised on the OH/PA border with both horses and cattle. Our informal rule was always five acres per piece of large livestock.

There is so much argument about such a large amount, that I called my current county’s Ag agent, who happens to hang his business hat at MTSU. His reply in 2003 was the “five acre rule applies in Tennessee for anyone who has any sense in their head”. Then he chuckled, inferring there’s some who don’t

It doesn’t matter how lush the acreage is, it doesn’t matter how high you sit with excellent natural drainage. Too little land for the amount of horses will eventually get that pasture laNd used up. Roots will get torn out of the ground and eventually nothing but weeds will grow.

We have 24+ acres and did have four horses living on it at the same time, We went thru “exceptional drought” status 2007-2009. I didn’t think the pastures would ever grow back but they did. In the interim I HAD to throw hay every day, which was something I wasn’t used to doing, and hay was more scarce than Hens Teeth during that time.

* Here comes the hook in the song*
Now that I have laid all but two of my horses to rest, I have to keep my remaining two separated because one is a bully and won’t let up on the other horse, who wouldn’t defend himself to save his soul.

The gentle horse is IR/Cushings with a fractured sacrum. This means I have to keep him separate from the bully horse.

He is on his own six lush acres. You wouldn’t believe how fast he eats that down in the fall, once the grass stops growing for the winter. He runs out of grass all by his Tennessee Walking Horse self and I have to make sure he has hay.

I may be the only person on this forum who says “five acres per horse” but I will stand behind that. Especially after I had to separate my last two horses and I see how fast the horse on six acres can eat the grass down after it stops growing for the season

***
You can buy less than ten acres for two horses but keep in mind it means more hay and more work to be a conscious steward the land, while keeping your horses healthy and content

Also keep in mind how much of the actual acreage you buy will be for the horses. Our entire property is perimeter-fenced, so part of my IR horse’s six acres is our yard. We also live fairly remote, on a barely two lane old farm road.

The road is about 150’ to the left of the driveway, about 30’ below. The boundary fence is lined with trees and various types of brambles that we keep there for privacy.

This is part of my sick horse’s six acre pasture. In another month it will be slim pickings where grass is concerned, unless we get a lot of rain and exceptional warmth


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

The rules for how many horses, set back for neighbouring properties, manure management may be set out in local bylaws. If you have your top areas in mind, you could see if there are local rules or limitations. 

You should also check hay availability in those areas, as long as you can provide hay year round as needed and can ride for exercise, the space can be smaller as long as it is big enough for horses to escape each other if fighting and enough space for them to run for fun. You might also look for a place where you could do a paddock paradise as you can create a long walking area for horses around the perimeter and snaking through the property.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Part-Boarder has a whole different perspective than me, based on how people have figured out to keep horses on small property. While I respectfully disagree with the modern concepts, it has evolved to be the way of the world and it’s a lot more work, leaving less time for horse fun

My perspective is based from being raised on a farm and seeing how my grandfather managed his beef cattle and his horses — and that the only time we had to feed hay was in the winter when grass was in short supply and/or the snow was too deep for the livestock to get to whatever was under it


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A lot of counties in the state and many have differing codes about acreage per animal.
Narrow down your county to live in first then ask that particular county government governing board what they require.

Rule of thumb from most published resources is going to give 1 1/2 - 2 acres per animal minimum...
Sadly, that does _*not*_ take into consideration quality of grass or land, solid pasture with no buildings on it or trees spread about and it does not take into account the rainfall amounts, temperatures and growing conditions of the soil and lay of the land.
What also must be taken into account is how much "out" are you considering cause the more out the more land you must have or you will be feeding hay/feed daily.
Remember too that because its green does not mean edible to a horse, our picky eaters.

I have 2 out 8 - 10 hours a day on just shy of 3 acres...
Although there is much green, they are seen selectively walking, picking and eating, truly standing in one location and eating choice spots and ignoring what appears lush and great growth but they are not interested in those grasses...
So, sparse over eaten spots it becomes...
There is_ no way_ my pasture can sustain my horses 24/7, just no way.
The rule many tout is a fail if you truly mean out 24/7 and nothing else fed....
5 acres is probably the minimum that could sustain a who lives on it to thrive_ per animal_ knowing how horses pick and choose their grass eaten...
I wish I had more acreage but not adjoining my land is any available...
I live in cattle country, beef and dairy, and horse is a equal money-maker profession but more work intensive.
Ask the ranchers about acreage to sustain a horse and they will tell you 5/1....5 acres to 1 horse and still plan on when grass quits growing the need to feed hay.

As for what some refer to as making a "paddock paradise" to follow for exercise and pasture to eat...
I've seen a few try that here and where they had, it became a sparse, ground bare and hoof trodden dust bowl...
About a year after started it disappeared as a failure here for whatever the reasoning but nope...just open pastures, fences dividing sections and acreage is what I see everywhere.
Rotational grazing is what seems to work best here, R&R the grasses as the animals are moved to come back to another time, that kind of grazing requires more space to supply better quality forage.

Not sure how close you want neighbors, but I sure would not be wanting them near if I could have them farther away..
As demographics change, you can have the neighbors encroach a bit more closely than you may wish so pad that existence of horses in the yard by purchasing as much as you can for a much needed buffer zone...truth.
🐴...


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

@walkinthewalk my dream would be to have at least 10 acres but alas I don't have that kind of income to afford those payments 

I know more acreage is better and I've seen many happy horses on both large and small plots. I know with smaller acreage comes more work and pasture management. My goal would be to have more than "2" acres. If I can find the ideal property in our price range. This is why I was wondering what the regulations are. Massachusetts I know where to look, I've looked up some Tennessee areas and it seems they use different lingo. 🤷‍♀️ I'm hopeful by the time we are actively looking the perfect property will be available. 😁

Or maybe it's buy smaller and board at first and then upgrade once my hubby is done with his degree. 

I would prefer not to board and I'm sure my husband would prefer me not to board. - he'd never see me 😂


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't have a website but a book that listed state codes shows the state of Tennessee as having a minimum of 2 acres (no buildings or drives or anything that takes up available pasture) per horse. County and local codes can restrict even further. The soil type and forage on the land will impact your numbers and the number of months per year that the land can support an animal on that acreage will likely be limited seasonally or by weather events (severe drought). Management becomes an issue the smaller the acreage. Do you have a plan for manure? Hay storage? Wind breaks or shelter? Rotational grazing plan? Dry lot? Access to water from all fenced areas? Most people on small acreage underestimate the time and resources it takes to manage horses. They readily tire of the amount of work involved or financially can't afford to have someone else come in to manage it for them or purchase thd necessary equipment to lessen the time commitment.


We have 25 acres plus access to 10 more. Before Sally 12 or more horses at a time now/after Sally 4.

Acreage available due to downed trees and lack of fencing still is 10 acres plus 2. We mow and drag as needed which is ongoing. There are still areas that get poo picked as they have picked a couple of spots to routinely make deposits and those build up quickly. These are not wooded acres though there are a few trees. We are coastal south. Summer grass from March to October and we overseed with a winter grass. It will have to be crossed fenced for that this year. We still had to provide hay during winter and drought. With limited acres even though numbers have dropped and we are closer to 3 acres per horse will need more hay to get through because of cross fencing to establish winter pasture.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's answers and knowledge sharing! 

I did have horses at home in high school so I understand the work involved. 
I have researched grass types- even herbs that horses eat.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Can't get the link to work so you'll need to type it in. This is what I found searching.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Different state but it gives you an idea of stocking rate, what different forages can support and by month availability and ability to support of the forage. Look at it as a guide. It is easy to see as much is in table form if you scroll down.





How Many Horses Can Your Pasture Maintain?


Stocking rates provide information on how many horses a pasture can carry in a month. In general the approximate pasture needs per average-sized mature horse, with pasture providing most, if not all, of the nutrition is: 1 - 2 acres with an excellent, dense sod, permanent pasture 2 - 2.5 acres...




www.extension.iastate.edu


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I agree with you both @4hoofbeat and @walkinthewalk More acreage is better if possible! 25 acres with 5 acres per horse seems idyllic, though likely not affordable unless far from an urban setting. 

As the rain comes upon us, a further fact occurs to me: horses kept in a smaller space will need way way more manure management and in rainy times, the paddock ends up quite muddy, which also takes time to deal with. Grooming and removing the mud for riding and care also takes longer. For sure, getting the largest space you can is the best option.


----------



## TriciaM (10 mo ago)

4hoofbeat said:


> We will be moving to TN in the area around Knoxville. I am having a difficult time finding information for how many acres per horse you need to have. My hope is to get two horses eventually. All I've been able to find is 2 acres - but it doesn't say if it's to have any horses or per horse. Something from an official TN site or someone who lives there with first hand knowledge would be great!
> Thanks!


I have lived in TN for 63 years and you just have to make sure your land is zoned properly. I don't know the horse to land ratio, but I think maybe 2 acres is plenty for 2 horses.


----------

